# Political Ideals~! (Quiz inside)



## Duality Jack (Mar 1, 2010)

Whooo I'm a fascist what are you?

*What is your political ideology?*
Your Result: *Fascist/Radical Right*
This quiz has defined you as a Fascist. You believe in the centralisation of the state in order to take a more militaristic approach to society. You believe authority is the core value of any society and that intellectualism and freedom of debate does more harm than good. Social solidarity is a key element of your ideology.
You may or may not be supportive of capitalism, religion, or extreme nationalism, depending on the type of fascism you identify with
_Result Breakdown:_
77% Fascist/Radical Right
58% Liberal
53% Social Democrat
52% Conservative
50% Communist/Radical Left
15% Libertarian
Quiz Created on GoTo Quiz


----------



## Takun (Mar 1, 2010)

*What is your political ideology?*Your Result: *Social Democrat*


This quiz has defined you as a Social Democrat (you may or may not be a Democratic Socialist as well). In general you are in the Liberal mindset, but wish to take it a step further. You favour the brodening of various social programs and a progressive income tax system to help alleviate social inequality. You wish to change the current social paradigm, but through gradual means.




This was rather pointless.  Just a bunch of talking points thrown in.


----------



## Varulven (Mar 1, 2010)

Huh. I'm a balance of Fascist and Conservative, how does that work?


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 1, 2010)

Varulven said:


> Huh. I'm a balance of Fascist and Conservative, how does that work?


 lol I dunno.


----------



## Beta_7x (Mar 1, 2010)

Communist/Radical Left. Oh shit...


----------



## blackfuredfox (Mar 1, 2010)

libertarian, did not see that coming. though i did see the conservitive majority with the communist minority.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 1, 2010)

at least you are not crazy like me :V -rolls out Tiger tanks and flails a luger about-


----------



## blackfuredfox (Mar 1, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> at least you are not crazy like me :V -rolls out Tiger tanks and flails a luger about-



the way i answered i would let people decide more and take a FDR stance on war.


----------



## Azure (Mar 1, 2010)

I couldn't find one answer I liked. Apparently that makes me a progressive.


----------



## Kivaari (Mar 1, 2010)

I got Social Democrat.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 1, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> the way i answered i would let people decide more and take a FDR stance on war.


 I just awensered each question assuming humans are morons and that makes me alike the Nazis XD


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2010)

Social democrat


----------



## Takun (Mar 1, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I couldn't find one answer I liked. Apparently that makes me a progressive.



I knew it was bad when the first question had good, evil, but no neutral.  Then you get to questions about evolution and global warming and the choices are fucking terrible.


----------



## Azure (Mar 1, 2010)

Takun said:


> I knew it was bad when the first question had good, evil, but no neutral.  Then you get to questions about evolution and global warming and the choices are fucking terrible.


GLOBAL WARMING IS A LIE PERPETRATED BY THOSE GODLESS COMMIES AND WE CAN ONLY STOP THEM WITH RAW FORCE KILL THEIR CHILDREN HELLO MY NAME IS INIGO MONTOYA YOU RUINED MY PROFIT MARGIN PREPARE TO DIE


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 1, 2010)

*What is your political ideology?*
Your Result: *Libertarian*
This quiz has defined you as a Libertarian. Keep in mind, this ideology can be applied to the right or left in the social sense. You believe in a minimal role of the government in solving problems and believe that the "Free market" can handle almost all economic situations.
_Result Breakdown:_
84% Libertarian
76% Conservative
42% Fascist/Radical Right
22% Liberal
9% Social Democrat
0% Communist/Radical Left
Quiz Created on GoTo Quiz


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 1, 2010)

http://i50.tinypic.com/35co936.png

Imma a Libertarian. Oh, but on this site it means I'm a bad person.


----------



## Browder (Mar 1, 2010)

This told me nothing new.

*What is your political ideology?*
Your Result: *Liberal*
This quiz has categorised you as a Liberal. You believe in the role of the government to fight poverty, both by means of welfare programs, and economic regulation. You are defined as a progressive in the US, but you are generally favouring of the retention of the current social paradigm.
_Result Breakdown:_
93% Liberal
65% Social Democrat
55% Libertarian
45% Conservative
16% Communist/Radical Left
0% Fascist/Radical Right
Quiz Created on GoTo Quiz


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 1, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> http://i50.tinypic.com/35co936.png
> 
> Imma a Libertarian. Oh, but on this site it means I'm a bad person.


 
That is because only the trolls believe in Natural Selection and Social Darwinism of any form.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 1, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> That is because only the trolls believe in Natural Selection and Social Darwinism of any form.


 
Oh, that's right. Furries believe in that, too, but only as long as it is their ideology that is triumphant.


----------



## Bando (Mar 1, 2010)

Look here, I got Libertarian. Nothing new here.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 1, 2010)

Oh boy, an Internet quiz that will tell me my political alignment!

edit: Fuck this.  This test is shit, the questions are terrible.  There are far better tests than this.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 1, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Oh boy, an Internet quiz that will tell me my political alignment!


it gets your mind off things for 3 minutes instead of resorting to browsing FA.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 1, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> it gets your mind off things for 3 minutes instead of resorting to browsing FA.



So does getting a hot cup of coffee, and it's less insulting to my intellect.  What's your point?


----------



## Ratte (Mar 1, 2010)

What is your political ideology?
Your Result: Liberal
This quiz has categorised you as a Liberal. You believe in the role of the government to fight poverty, both by means of welfare programs, and economic regulation. You are defined as a progressive in the US, but you are generally favouring of the retention of the current social paradigm.
Result Breakdown:
90% Liberal
70% Social Democrat
39% Conservative
39% Communist/Radical Left
28% Libertarian
22% Fascist/Radical Right

lolol


----------



## Tycho (Mar 1, 2010)

Fuck politics.

http://www.zinious.com/dnd.php

True Neutral Elf Ranger Mage, Worshipper of Silvanus.

(I dunno why they use Mage rather than Wizard/Sorcerer)


----------



## Rytes (Mar 1, 2010)

89% Social Democrat
86% Liberal
72% Communist/Radical Left
46% Libertarian
28% Conservative
0% Fascist/Radical Right


----------



## Nylak (Mar 1, 2010)

Conservative here, libertarian a close second.


80% Conservative
78% Libertarian
60% Liberal
48% Social Democrat
28% Fascist/Radical Right
24% Communist/Radical Left


Not surprised. I used to fancy myself a democrat/liberal, but I'm really not. :\ No matter my beliefs in the importance of social relations, the economy impacts my opinions more because of my unbringing.

Bah, I'm such a horrible person.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Conservative here, libertarian a close second.
> 
> 
> *80% Conservative*
> ...


 
This surprised me.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 1, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> This surprised me.


 
Yeah, I'm not quite sure how that worked out.


----------



## Takun (Mar 1, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Fuck politics.
> 
> http://www.zinious.com/dnd.php
> 
> ...



Fuck yeah Neutral Good Elf Ranger Druid.
[FONT=verdana,arial,tahoma][/FONT]


----------



## Azure (Mar 1, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
fag



Tycho said:


> Fuck politics.
> 
> http://www.zinious.com/dnd.php
> 
> ...


LOL True Neutral Elf Paladin Ranger. I am such a faggot. This quiz is way better.


----------



## Takun (Mar 1, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> fag
> 
> 
> LOL True Elf Paladin Ranger. I am such a faggot. This quiz is way better.




Fuck yo Paladin.


----------



## Conker (Mar 1, 2010)

*What is your political ideology?*Your Result: *Liberal*


This quiz has categorised you as a Liberal. You believe in the role of the government to fight poverty, both by means of welfare programs, and economic regulation. You are defined as a progressive in the US, but you are generally favouring of the retention of the current social paradigm.
Libertarian 


But only because I'm ignorant as fuck and didn't know what a few of the questions were talking about ;P Conservative came out second.

And I wish some of those questions had a "people are fucking stupid" and left it at that


----------



## Nylak (Mar 1, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Fuck politics.
> 
> http://www.zinious.com/dnd.php


[FONT=verdana,arial,tahoma] 
[/FONT] Neutral Good Half-Elf Ranger Paladin up in here.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 1, 2010)

*What is your political ideology?*Your Result: *Liberal*


This quiz has categorised you as a Liberal. You believe in the role of the government to fight poverty, both by means of welfare programs, and economic regulation. You are defined as a progressive in the US, but you are generally favouring of the retention of the current social paradigm.



They didn't give many anarchist-friendly questions, so this is what I got.


----------



## Takun (Mar 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> [FONT=verdana,arial,tahoma]
> [/FONT] Neutral Good Half-Elf Ranger Paladin up in here.



So many rangers.  XD


----------



## Kivaari (Mar 1, 2010)

Chaotic Good Human Ranger Fighter

Tied for Human and Gnome. 

I usually end up with True Neutral or Chaotic Neutral on those alignment tests.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 1, 2010)

Chaotic Good Elf Bard Mage


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 1, 2010)

What is your political ideology?
Your Result: Liberal
This quiz has categorised you as a Liberal. You believe in the role of the government to fight poverty, both by means of welfare programs, and economic regulation. You are defined as a progressive in the US, but you are generally favouring of the retention of the current social paradigm.
Result Breakdown:
85% Liberal
61% Social Democrat
47% Libertarian
42% Conservative
16% Fascist/Radical Right
8% Communist/Radical Left

=/


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 1, 2010)

lolol 
*[FONT=verdana,arial,tahoma] True Neutral  Dwarf  Fighter  Ranger [/FONT]*

 [FONT=verdana,arial,tahoma]Alignment:
* True Neutral* characters are very rare. They believe that balance is the most important thing, and will not side with any other force. They will do whatever is necessary to preserve that balance, even if it means switching allegiances suddenly. 

Race:
* Dwarves* are short and stout, and easily recognizable by their well-cared-for beards. They are hard workers, and adept at stonework and engineering. They tend to live apart from other races; generally in deep, underground excavated systems, and as such tend to be distant from other races. 

 Primary  Class:
* Fighters* are the warriors.  They use weapons to accomplish their goals.  This isn't to say that they aren't intelligent, but that they _do_, in fact, believe that violence is frequently the answer. 

Secondary Class:
* Rangers* are the defenders of nature and the elements.  They are in tune with the Earth, and work to keep it safe and healthy. 

[/FONT][FONT=verdana,arial,tahoma]
[/FONT]


----------



## Jelly (Mar 2, 2010)

Chaotic Good Elf Cleric Druid 

other quiz was shit sandwich


----------



## Surgat (Mar 2, 2010)

Lawful Neutral Gnome Bard Ranger


----------



## Tycho (Mar 2, 2010)

Surgat said:


> Lawful Neutral



Pretty much what I imagined you would be.

EDIT: Rangers all over the place.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 2, 2010)

Surgat said:


> Lawful Neutral Gnome Bard Ranger


 lawfull bards lol. thats like a chaotic monk :V


----------



## Kommodore (Mar 2, 2010)

What is your political ideology?
Your Result: *Libertarian*
This quiz has defined you as a Libertarian. Keep in mind, this ideology can be applied to the right or left in the social sense. You believe in a minimal role of the government in solving problems and believe that the "Free market" can handle almost all economic situations.
Result Breakdown:
85% Libertarian
70% Conservative
12% Liberal
11% Fascist/Radical Right
0% Social Democrat
0% Communist/Radical Left

I hate communists.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 2, 2010)

I just noticed I accedently Godwin's law in my first post.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 2, 2010)

What is your political ideology?
Your Result: Conservative
This quiz has categorised you as a Conservative. You believe in a limited/minimal role in the government to solve social problems, and instead believe economic growth is paramount. It is possible you may identify with the "religious right" as well.
Result Breakdown:
70% Conservative
68% Social Democrat
68% Libertarian
64% Liberal
32% Communist/Radical Left
8% Fascist/Radical Right
Quiz URL: http://www.gotoquiz.com/what_is_your_political_ideology


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 3, 2010)

*Your Result: Liberal*
This quiz has categorised you as a Liberal. You believe in the role of the government to fight poverty, both by means of welfare programs, and economic regulation. You are defined as a progressive in the US, but you are generally favouring of the retention of the current social paradigm.

78% Liberal
65% Social Democrat
50% Libertarian
36% Conservative
32% Communist/Radical Left
5% Fascist/Radical Right


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 3, 2010)

Lawful Evil Human Fighter Mage

Fuck year!


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Mar 3, 2010)

Your Result: Social Democrat
This quiz has defined you as a Social Democrat (you may or may not be a Democratic Socialist as well). In general you are in the Liberal mindset, but wish to take it a step further. You favour the brodening of various social programs and a progressive income tax system to help alleviate social inequality. You wish to change the current social paradigm, but through gradual means.
Result Breakdown:
84% Social Democrat
78% Liberal
46% Communist/Radical Left
24% Conservative
19% Fascist/Radical Right
18% Libertarian

This makes sense, I intended to vote for the social democrats at the election this year.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 3, 2010)

Great...I'm a Dirty Liberal :V


----------



## Dass (Mar 3, 2010)

Social democrat... 90% or so... (unsurprised, but HOLY SHIT I AM *REALLY* LIBERAL!)
Communist/radical left... 80% or so... (not surprised)
Liberal... 79%-ish (it was really close between this and communist)
Fascist... 25%... maybe (wait, how am I more fascist than conservative?)
Conservative... 8% at most (how am I less conservative than fascist?)
Libertarian... Probably not even 1% (unsurprised, it's a really highly flawed ideal)

Perhaps the fascist thing was because I said people are too stupid to be trusted. But that is mostly because right wingers are trying to run my country into the ground, how does that make me fascist?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

Fuck... I never liked Liberals, now I am one. This quiz is BS!


----------



## Kantress (Mar 3, 2010)

According to this, I'm about 80% Libertarian, 75% Conservative, 40% Liberal, 30% Radical Right/Facist, 30% Social Democrat, 5% or less Communist.


----------



## Kantress (Mar 4, 2010)

Too many damned liberals.


----------



## Dasaki (Mar 4, 2010)

This quiz has defined you as a Libertarian. Keep in mind, this ideology can be applied to the right or left in the social sense. You believe in a minimal role of the government in solving problems and believe that the "Free market" can handle almost all economic situations.

nailed it


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm apparently liberal with shades of fascism.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 5, 2010)

I remember taking this a while ago. I got something like 92% Social Democrat. I'm hardcore.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 5, 2010)

Kantress said:


> Too many damned liberals.



Funny, we say the same thing about Libertarians and Conservatives :V


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 5, 2010)

Social Democrat:
This quiz has defined you as a Social Democrat (you may or may not be a Democratic Socialist as well). In general you are in the Liberal mindset, but wish to take it a step further. You favour the brodening of various social programs and a progressive income tax system to help alleviate social inequality. You wish to change the current social paradigm, but through gradual means.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 5, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I'm apparently liberal with shades of fascism.


 Like Lenin?


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 5, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Like Lenin?



Maybe, but I have yet to sieze power from Alexander Kerensky or kill thousands of people.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 5, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Maybe, but I have yet to sieze power from Alexander Kerensky or kill thousands of people.


 .....only to totally rethink it all years later, and be replaced by a total psycho when you die! Good answer!


----------



## Bloopy (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh look I'm a libertarian, I guess.


----------



## Liam (Mar 10, 2010)

What is your political ideology?
Your Result: Liberal

This quiz has categorised you as a Liberal. You believe in the role of the government to fight poverty, both by means of welfare programs, and economic regulation. You are defined as a progressive in the US, but you are generally favouring of the retention of the *current social paradigm.*

Result Breakdown:
80% Liberal
68% Social Democrat
29% Libertarian
25% Conservative
21% Communist/Radical Left
8% Fascist/Radical Right

*What?


----------



## Sharpguard (Mar 11, 2010)

Your Result: *Social Democrat*
This quiz has defined you as a Social Democrat (you may or may not be a Democratic Socialist as well). In general you are in the Liberal mindset, but wish to take it a step further. You favour the brodening of various social programs and a progressive income tax system to help alleviate social inequality. You wish to change the current social paradigm, but through gradual means.
_Result Breakdown:_
93% Social Democrat
90% Liberal
47% Communist/Radical Left
24% Libertarian
18% Conservative
4% Fascist/Radical Right


----------

